# Testogel



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

After another visit to the endo and confirming that my trough level was at 7.8nmol, after a sustanon 250 jab every 3 weeks. He has suggested that it was a normal trough level but as I exhibited mood swings etc that he would like to try me on Testogel 5mg.

He would not entertain the idea of a split dose of sust250 over a 2 week period - as he states its not a recomended dose.....

Has anyone tried this and does Testogel actually give you a steady level of release as I hate the highs & lows of 3 weekly jabs.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I've used Testogel and it works, I hated the everyday application but if your only other option is a jab every three weeks then the Testogel wins hands down.

My doctor allows me to jab Test E - to keep him happy I say that I jab the 250mg in one hit, however in reality I split the dose and inject twice a week.

My protocol minimises the peaks and troughs but if I'm honest Testogel gives a more even ride and I may revert back to it and put up with the daily application.

I am however looking into Nebido.

HTH?


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Well my endo wants to perform a trough test after a 6 week period - I am willing to go down this route just to level out the peaks & dips cos they are horrid.

Old what levels were you getting on blood work after testgel??


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

14nmol on 1.5 sachets of Testogel per day (just looked back over my trt log)

Yep peaks and troughs are not nice, In my limited experience I would say a daily Testogel regime pretty much eliminates this problem if you are a good absorber.

I'm seriously considering going back to this protocol myself as I think I should have persevered with this administration before moving to injections. I'm not due to see the Endo before Xmas but my GP is pretty good and willow allow a switch back if I want.

I still need to do more research on Nebido, most of the guys in the USA don't rate it, or the theory behind it - it's not available over there. However guys in the UK and Australia seem to get on well with Nebido once the dose protocol is adjusted correctly.


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Yea my endo reckons he might suggest Nebido also, dont fancy a jab that will last me 3 months, i have grave doubts over its effectivness.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

jassdhali said:


> Yea my endo reckons he might suggest Nebido also, dont fancy a jab that will last me 3 months, i have grave doubts over its effectivness.


Me to uncle, the thing is the buggers at the PCT look at financial cost, Sust every three weeks is currently the cheapest option followed by Test E, Nebido with Testogel the most expensive (especially if your on two sachets a day) vie got the cost break down from the BNF somewhere.

From what you have said a go at Testogel may well be a good option for you starting on a single sachet then adjusting if required, it certainly will be better than Sust every three weeks.

If he is offering gel, snap his hand off as a lot are not preferring the cheaper options.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Thankx - I will let you know


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Im on prescription nebido, just got my hands on a few extra , back at hospital in december, nebido costs nhs £100 per 4ml


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

topdog said:


> Im on prescription nebido, just got my hands on a few extra , back at hospital in december, nebido costs nhs £100 per 4ml


How are you finding Nebido, what frequency are your jabs?


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

*These are the costs from **www.bnf.org**, these are not 'source' prices but legitimate NHS costings so do not break ant forums rules of price discussion. *

*
*

*
Remember YOU can not purchase any of the following they are all POM and require a Dr script!*

*
*

· Testogel® (Bayer Schering)

Gel , testosterone 50 mg/5 g sachet, net price 30-sachet pack = £31.71. Label: Counselling, administration

Dose Hypogonadism due to androgen deficiency in men (over 18 years), 50 mg testosterone (5 g gel) to be applied once daily; subsequent application adjusted according to response in 25-mg (2.5 g gel) increments to max. 100 mg (10 g gel) daily

· Sustanon 250® (Organon)

Injection (oily), testosterone propionate 30 mg, testosterone phenylpropionate 60 mg, testosterone isocaproate 60 mg, and testosterone decanoate 100 mg/mL. Net price 1-mL amp = £2.50

Excipients include arachis (peanut) oil, benzyl alcohol (see Excipients )

Dose By deep intramuscular injection, androgen deficiency, 1 mL usually every 3 weeks

· Testosterone Enantate (Cambridge)

Injection (oily), testosterone enantate 250 mg/mL, net price 1-mL amp = £12.11

Dose By slow intramuscular injection, hypogonadism, initially 250 mg every 2-3 weeks; maintenance 250 mg every 3-6 weeks

· Nebido® (Bayer)

Injection (oily), testosterone undecanoate 250 mg/mL. Net price 4-mL amp = £76.70

Dose By deep intramuscular injection, hypogonadism in men over 18 years, 1 g every 10-14 weeks; if necessary, second dose may be given after 6 weeks to achieve rapid steady state plasma testosterone levels and then every 10-14 weeks


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

OldMan said:


> How are you finding Nebido, what frequency are your jabs?


It makes you feel a little better in yourself, I started 1st shot, 2nd shot 6weeks later, and 3rd shot 12 weeks later, then hospital in december, hoping he up's my dosage.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

topdog said:


> It makes you feel a little better in yourself, I started 1st shot, 2nd shot 6weeks later, and 3rd shot 12 weeks later, then hospital in december, hoping he up's my dosage.


Thanks mate.

Have you tried other trt protocols? If so how does the Nebido compare?

Has there been any noticeable peaks and troughs with the treatment or have you enjoyed pretty stable levels?

When you say you hope your dosage gets upped are you talking about more frequent injections or a greater mg at each injection time?

Apologies for all the questions.


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

The peaks & troughs were my main issue. Still waiting for the endo's letter to reach doc so I can get my gel.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

jassdhali said:


> The peaks & troughs were my main issue. Still waiting for the endo's letter to reach doc so I can get my gel.


All things being equal and if you absorb well, daily gel should go a long way in providing stable serum levels.

Good stuff mate and good luck.


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Well its been a whole 4 weeks. I am starting to get used to daily application of the gel.

No peaks or troughs but am not sure I am at the ideal level as I do get a bit wound up toward the end of the day.

I have 2 more wkks then I wil do my trough level, but wont be another 10 weeks before I see my endo for the results.

But definetly a step up from 3 week jabs. Shoulder hair is growing to lol


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi All, I take 50mg of Testogel each morning, and definately know that I am on it. At 42 years old, my drive is not what it was when I was younger, and this does make a difference.

Don't really find it a chore, as I keep my box next to the sink in my bedroom shower/toilet. Soon as I have dried off in the morning, I apply it before doing my teeth. By then it has dried off before getting dressed.

If I were to give it a downside, I'd say that it's dodgy taking it at night if you spoon your missus when sleeping. There is the chance of the gel transfering, and she could end up looking like Groucho Marx.

Can't give you any comment on test levels, as I don't go to my Doc for tests.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Hated the gel - slapping the stuff on every day.

So I lied and said it gave me a rash.

Am on Nebido every 10 weeks. It was 12 but found I was getting seriously emotional the last 2 so had a word with my endo.

However, I am a topup merchant. I average about 250-300mg T per week in total.

Why? I'm 46 and it feels good!


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

jassdhali said:


> Well its been a whole 4 weeks. I am starting to get used to daily application of the gel.
> 
> No peaks or troughs but am not sure I am at the ideal level as I do get a bit wound up toward the end of the day.
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate, for those who absorb well and hit decent levels Gel is considered the gold standard for TRT.

I had thought about Nebido but my twice weekly Test E shots seem to do a decent job so I'll stick with them for the time being.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Just changed over to Testim Gel this week. Seems to smell a bit stronger than the testogel, but applies as easy. Seems as good as testogel so far...


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

dt36 said:


> Just changed over to Testim Gel this week. Seems to smell a bit stronger than the testogel, but applies as easy. Seems as good as testogel so far...


Yes Testim smells 'musky' and I found it drys slower than Testogel. Why did you swap? I found Testogel to be the better product.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

OldMan said:


> Yes Testim smells 'musky' and I found it drys slower than Testogel. Why did you swap? I found Testogel to be the better product.


Doc swapped it, so no choice really. I'll give it a go as it seems to be ok so far. Can't knock it I suppose until I've given it a fair chance. Agree on the smell though.


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

I have my next endo check up on the 22nd Feb - will see if my trough level is acceptable. But is much better than sust 250, I have no major highs or lows - hoping to get slightly more gel as I dont feel as I am at the best level at the moment.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Good stuff mate, let us knowvhow you get on


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi guys,

Sorry if this is an obvious answer and I've missed it, but are you guys genuinely hypogonadal or have you intentionally altered your levels to get a valid prescription?

Just curious


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Addoctor Magnus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry if this is an obvious answer and I've missed it, but are you guys genuinely hypogonadal or have you intentionally altered your levels to get a valid prescription?
> 
> Just curious


No I've not intentionally altered my levels to get a prescription mate.


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Right, visit on the 22nd reveals that my trough level is at 12.5nmol ( this was in fact after 2 trough days, as I thought I could get some more gel ). But obviously looks like I don't need to much more. My mood is better not perfect, but I will settle for this for the time being as my general well being is pretty good.

My next endo app is in a year, so time to bucle down, sort my diet out and loose the extra weight, this will help overall. Only thing endo couldn't answer is why I am more emotional so any help from you OLDMAN would be helpfull, thankx.

As a footnote I have not altered my level, had an MRI and I have a white space in my pituitary.


----------

